# Hardwood floor installation on 2nd floor - underlayment necessary?



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

digexpressions said:


> I will be installing hardwood floors on the second story of my house. I was wondering if I need to use some sort of underlayment or if I should nail the wood directly to the plywood subfloor. I'm guessing there is no need for a moisture barrier, but I thought there might be some other reason (such as sound dampening) that might require the use of some sort of underlayment between the hardwood and plywood.
> 
> Thanks,
> J.


Yes, you generally put down resin paper or tar paper. Tar paper has more sound dampening qualities.


----------



## SewerUrchin1 (Nov 30, 2007)

digexpressions said:


> I will be installing hardwood floors on the second story of my house. I was wondering if I need to use some sort of underlayment or if I should nail the wood directly to the plywood subfloor. I'm guessing there is no need for a moisture barrier, but I thought there might be some other reason (such as sound dampening) that might require the use of some sort of underlayment between the hardwood and plywood.
> 
> Thanks,
> J.


I would think having a sound deadening underlayment would be a nice thing to have, if you don't like the clop, clop sounds of shoed feet ringing from above. There are many underlayments that are available for sound damening purposes and some are almost as thick as a carpet padding! I'd google on "sound dapmening underlayment" or "sound deadening underlayment" and I'm positive you'll get more hits than you can stand and you'll find a product that will work for you.

However, if you and your family are not bothered by the foot step sounds, adding the underlayment will only help minimize squeaks, if you put something down that isn't meant to absorb sound.

Just my 2 cents worth.

J.


----------

